# Push ups.



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

How do you do yours? I've been doing mine with my hands on my dumbbells on the floor and have my arms as close to me as possible. I can feel that it works on my tri's and chest but is there a better way for a chest workout. Wide arm don't usually work for me.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I do mine on the missus..


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

instead of your opened hand, use a fist. wider than shoulders, not as wide as elbows.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i do 3 types

-marine push ups (3 sets normal, then 2 sets legs elevated on chair/box)

-wide push ups (3 sets normal, then 2 sets legs elevated on chair/box)

-close diamond push ups


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> i do 3 types
> 
> -marine push ups (3 sets normal, then 2 sets legs elevated on chair/box)
> 
> ...


What parts of the body do they target?


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

been a while since, but in incorporate dumbbells push ups in my strength and conditioning, i feel its good for wrists


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> instead of your opened hand, use a fist. wider than shoulders, not as wide as elbows.


That's why I use my dumbbells mate so my hands arnt flat.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> What parts of the body do they target?


all push up will target your triceps/front delts and pecs, the different types just put more emphasis on certain parts.

marine push ups i feel more in my triceps and front delts

wide push ups i feel more in front delts and outer pecs

close diamond push ups i feel more in pecs and triceps


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> all push up will target your triceps/front delts and pecs, the different types just put more emphasis on certain parts.
> 
> marine push ups i feel more in my triceps and front delts
> 
> ...


Ok cheers bud


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i use push ups as an addition on my push day really feel it in tris and pecs, i do 3 sets to fail just gives me a final pump


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

download moby - flower

when it says bring sally up, hold the up position, when it says down hold the down position...heck of a pushup workout


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Theres over 100+ variations of push-ups that will work your whole upper body and core to varying extents. The main ones I do are:-

Marine push-ups - Tricep emphasis

Diamond push-ups - Tricep emphasis

Wide-grip push-ups - Pectorial emphasis

Staggered push-ups - Single side emphasis

Hindu & Divebomber push-ups - Full body

All with my feet elevated about 2 foot off the ground. Sometimes I'll wear a pack with 2x 10kg plates in. Be very careful if you do this make sure its high on your back and doesnt move and even more importantly no where near your lower back.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> download moby - flower
> 
> when it says bring sally up, hold the up position, when it says down hold the down position...heck of a pushup workout


I've done a similar thing but with vengo boys. Up and down.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i feel wide push-ups more in my front delts. shoulder width feels best for me but i do have a very big wing span. i just do flat or elevated ones. 100 after most chest sessions to finish me off


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> instead of your opened hand, use a fist. wider than shoulders, not as wide as elbows.


open hand use to kill my wrist after I broke it so always did them with fist but even that got a bit uncomfortable on the knuckles so I bought a pair of push up handles, best thing i ever bought


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

1010AD said:


> open hand use to kill my wrist after I broke it so always did them with fist but even that got a bit uncomfortable on the knuckles so I bought a pair of push up handles, best thing i ever bought


Is it them that rotate or just normal handles?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

waddy9494 said:


> Is it them that rotate or just normal handles?


I've got these York ones that rotate. Find them much harder than normal P.U's.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Feet on chair so this way it targets: chest, shoulders, biceps, triceps, forearms. When breaking ur body into an ^ with feet still on chair, it will emphasize on shoulders and arms.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

If I do them it would be feet raised on a bench and as part of a Superset with DB flys or cable flys.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

If you find standard push ups too easy try them on a stability ball? Put your feet on the ball in the dorsiflexion position then do pushups.. Great exercise as a next level for pushups.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> If you find standard push ups too easy try them on a stability ball? Put your feet on the ball in the dorsiflexion position then do pushups.. Great exercise as a next level for pushups.


I think I just wee'd myself a little bit :laugh:


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some good advice guys.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ive got a really good push up routine that i do if im away from a gym (holiday) for example.

Warm up

20 press ups

1st Set

7 normal press ups

7 close stance press ups (make a triangle with hands)

7 wide stance press ups

*No rest between these*

2nd set

8 normal press ups

8 close stance press ups (make a triangle with hands)

8 wide stance press ups

*No rest between these*

3rd set

as many decline press ups as you can do - put your feet up on an elevated platform, such as a chair

4th set

incline press ups

-as many as you can do with your palms facing inwards - using a chair you would grasp the edges (does that make sense?)

-as many as you can then do (no rest) with a normal press up hand position, palms would face down on the chair and forwards

5set

As many as you can do on each

normal

narrow

wide

Thats it! keep rest very short 30secs TOPS.

Try it and garantuee you will have the biggest pump ever!

by the way, the 7,7,7reps then 8,8,8 is an example... you might be able to do 4,4,4, then 5,5,5, or 10,10,10 - 11,11,11.... adapt the reps to suit your own strength of course, but follow the principle


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> ive got a really good push up routine that i do if im away from a gym (holiday) for example.
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


Good explanation mate.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

waddy9494 said:



> Good explanation mate.


Cheers mate!

Try it out! :thumbup1:


----------

